# Miscarriage after IVF ... when to try again?



## Peace7

Hi, 

I did my first cycle of IVF in November/December and got a BFP on 12/26/12. We saw a heartbeat around 6 weeks. My doctor told me on 2/1 that there was no longer a heartbeat and no fetal growth since the last ultrasound; he was sure that miscarriage was inevitable. It was a terrible week emotionally, of course, and I miscarried yesterday. (I started bleeding heavily Wednesday 2/6 and took misoprostol yesterday/Friday morning to speed the process.) This forum has been so helpful in dealing with the emotional roller coaster. 

Here's my question: Is it totally awful/abnormal that I am already thinking about trying again and want to try again soon? I am grieving for this baby who I will never get to know, but that grief has not diminished my desire to have a baby in my arms. We have been TTC for about four years (DH had surgery to fix varicoceles and we had one failed IUI) and this was my first pregnancy. DH wants to wait a while before trying again, because we will be moving this summer and so will have a lot going on. He is worried about me being stressed. I'd prefer to go through my next IVF before we move, with the doctors and staff that I know and trust. But I also feel guilty for thinking ahead to trying again so soon. It just seems like time has never been on our side; every phase of TTC always takes so much longer than we imagine. Advice?

Thanks in advance. I'm new here as a registered member, but I have appreciated the supportive community at BnB for a long time.


----------



## Kirs_t

Hi there- I am so sorry for your loss. There are no words really for how awful and unfair it is. I too miscarried after my first ever pregnancy after ivf. The grief of miscarriage is horrible for anyone and even more so after the rollercoaster of ttc for so long and ivf.

We got our bfp at the end of November and on a scan just after new year, we were told we would miscarry. I had a d&c at what would have been 10 weeks. I just got my first period yesterday since the d&c and my clinic said you can try again as soon as the hcg gets to 0... Mine is almost there but a preggo test yesterday was still faintly positive. 

I am desperate to try again too. My DH wants to wait as well- he is reluctant to go through the ups and downs and disappointment if it happens again. We have agreed on a cycle in April, but I would go again now if I could. 

I guess I wanted to say- don't feel bad about wanting to try again so soon... I completely understand and I think if you are emotionally ready, there's no reason not to! Sorry about my long winded reply :)


----------



## amjon

That pregnancy may actually help you conceive on your own without IVF. You are more fertile after pregnancy/ MC. Have you tried taking Mucinex just before and during your fertile period? (Also, DH can take it.) I would try on my own for at least a few months before going back to IVF. And when we lost our first (at 27 weeks) we wanted to try again right away, so I think that's completely normal. She wasn't even 100% planned, but definitely went to the trying right away.


----------



## Peace7

Thank you so much for your reply, Kirs_T. It helps so much to know that someone else understands and that I'm not alone. The information about the hcg levels is helpful, too. 

I'm very sorry for your loss as well, and hoping for good news for you after that April cycle!


----------



## Peace7

Thanks, amjon. I have never heard the Mucinex thing, but am pretty willing to try anything at this point. Congrats on your twins! :)


----------

